# 2 inches in one month



## amorette (Feb 23, 2006)

I've heard that people are able to achieve these results, has anyone out there done this and how...and for how many months were you able to maintain the 2 inch per month growth?


----------



## Millahdoowop (Feb 23, 2006)

*A high protein diet. Do a search on protein.*


----------



## amorette (Feb 23, 2006)

does that mean high protein and no carb or low carbs, or just extra protein...also, what about amino acids, they build protein in the body - my beautician told me to get that from whole foods....


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 23, 2006)

If it came strictly from a high protein diet, I'd be in have hair on he floor by now...that's not the secret for me.


----------



## ekomba (Feb 23, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> I've heard that people are able to achieve these results, has anyone out there done this and how...and for how many months were you able to maintain the 2 inch per month growth?



Hey Amorette i was able to obtain that back to back for 2 months straight before i run out of everything. for me it was a combination of high protein diet, mtg, vitamins,msm and cowashes. I was applying the mtg daily with baggie method. i m hoping to get back the same results monthly as i reordered and started using my mtg on feb21 after stopping for 2-3months, i m currently taking the gueye s growth system i loooooooove their fast growth hair oil its the best detangler and my husband that has 3c hair and tangled hair its great to untangle everything and i love the peppermint smell. what i do morning i put gueye s oil and wgo and at night mtg daily, i also take usually 12,000mg msm, 4 gueyes vits (2 in the morning two at lunch)4 foti, 2 vitol great hair, 2 shen min,6 puritan pride biotin but in the past i was also taking Nature s bounty EPO 1500 and multivit and natures made super b complex. i also did take two designer whey protein shakes french vanilla and i run out and it made me gain weight also so i think everything the shakes , the high protein diet (eggs,almonds,chicken,boca patties, veggies,) the vits, the mtg and i was washing my hair every 3days no shampoo contributed to my getting 2" a month back to back it stopped when i run out of most of my supplements i just received everything and i m back on track to the tried and tested method i m stick to what works for me


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 23, 2006)

Ekomba, 

Did u ever experienced sickness or an ill feeling from consuming all of that stuff???


----------



## ekomba (Feb 23, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Ekomba,
> 
> Did u ever experienced sickness or an ill feeling from consuming all of that stuff???



Hey Poohbear actually the only sickness/ill feeling was when i tried organic eggs beurk i cant stomack more than 2 it made me nauseous but when i take all my vits and protein shakes, msm, biotin you will be surprised i have no sickness nothing i just lately been itching i can feel the work and it makes me not hungry. Now that i remember i also noticed that i cant take a higher dose of msm higher than 12 grams . if i tried i would notice a sharp pain in the abdomen that would be felt for a minute so i lowered back to 12,000mg my highest point. i cant wait to try the colonix i just purchased it yesterday to empty my colon so my vits can act better hehe. In fact i find i dont do a lot like in the morning i will have a protein shake with 2 scoops of designer whey 2 sweet n low and 1% or 2%milk and an organic apple. i looooooooove apples lately i eat this mostly every 2 seconds. 

and before that i take my vits usually 2 gueye, 2 foti,2 vitol great hair, 6 biotin and when i remember to take it i take twinlab amino fuel in the morning. i never feel hungry at lunch i either eat a can of tuna with 5 baby carrots or two slices of bread with sliced turkey and cheese than apples and dinner some chicken with raw baby carrots or my favourite lunch or dinner, a boiled potato with sour cream , cheese and asparagus. the day before i boil like 10 potatoes and boil lightly asparagus and whenever i m hungry for lunch or dinner i cut a potato put low fat sour cream asparagus some cheddar cheese in microwave and voila fast and fill me up then eat more apples. at lunch i take 2 gueye and 2 foti and at night sometimes i take vits or no vits if i forgot to take them during the day. I never feel ill, i go to the bathroom a lot of time and guess what my urine is  clear so it means my body is using everything i dont drink soda or juices just water i force myself and loads of apples  and i sometimes take Salada white tea with grea tea blend. it is so powerful white tea is stronger than grean tea and one of the best antioxidants drinked by chinese royalty and emperors when i brew a cup i m almost all day in the bathroom (it s not a laxative) it just makes you go urinate a lot (sorry if i m graphic lol)

since jan1 when i weighed 170lb , i lost 11lbs i m 159lbs now and i m trying to lose 34lbs more. i think the colonix will help me be able to get more out of my vits. i dont exercise i m a couch potato. always seated lately and the vits and everything my diet gives me great energy. I m trying to now change and just drink purified water instead of tap water or spring water and go completely organic but its too expensive but i no diseases nothing and i feel younger too. i think its the veggies fruits and vits plus the fact that most of the stuff i use on my hair is free of carcinogens or bad stuffs i really cleaned my bathrooms and i m careful with what i buy i read all labels


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Feb 23, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> i m currently taking the gueye s growth system i loooooooove their fast growth hair oil its the best detangler and my husband that has 3c hair and tangled hair its great to untangle everything and i love the peppermint smell.



i just started using this (i love the smell too!!  )... i was hesitant though about using it along with mtg - so, if i read what you said correctly, there were no adverse effects from using those two products at the same time (one at night and one during the day)?


----------



## ekomba (Feb 23, 2006)

SqrpioQutie said:
			
		

> i just started using this (i love the smell too!!  )... i was hesitant though about using it along with mtg - so, if i read what you said correctly, there were no adverse effects from using those two products at the same time (one at night and one during the day)?



Yes Sqrpioqutie there was no adverse effects it actually made my mtg smell better for instance today i put both at the same time. i notice the gueye s oil is oilier than the mtg if you pass your hand its greasy but i looooooooooove the peppermint smell. i usually use one in the morning and the other one at night but for both i need to wear a plastic cap else my bed will have greasy spots a la soul glow


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 23, 2006)

I've dome this before just by taking amino acids, b-vitamins, low glycemic diet, and wearing braids and plastic cap method over a course of 4 months. I recently had the same growth spurt in Nov-dec 2005 when i added msm/silica and wore braids.


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 23, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> I've heard that people are able to achieve these results, has anyone out there done this and how...and for how many months were you able to maintain the 2 inch per month growth?



Woah, i think my head would be stressed with all that growth. it sounds great but i'm wary of taking so many supplents. i want long hair but i dont wanna rattle or jeopardise/shock my body. (dont take this the wrong way though peeps just stating what i think  )


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 23, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> Woah, i think my head would be stressed with all that growth. it sounds great but i'm wary of taking so many supplents. i want long hair but i dont wanna rattle or jeopardise/shock my body. (dont take this the wrong way though peeps just stating what i think  )



I agree with you though.  2 inches in a month seems a little unrealistic to me but more power to those that can keep it up.  

1 inch to me is a lot and the only time I saw myself get even close to that was when I was using sulfur on my scalp every day, and that was just not fun.

Getting a good, healthy, thick 1/4 to 1/2 inch/month AND retaining as much as possible has been going well for me.

(don't take my statement the wrong way either super fast growth seekers.  I think it is good to know all views on the subject  )


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 23, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I agree with you though.  2 inches in a month seems a little unrealistic to me but more power to those that can keep it up.
> 
> 1 inch to me is a lot and the only time I saw myself get even close to that was when I was using sulfur on my scalp every day, and that was just not fun.
> 
> ...




catch us bein all hasty! bless our cotton socks lol


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 23, 2006)

That's 4 times the normal growth rate. I have a hard time believing that this is even possible.


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 23, 2006)

i think a full 1 inch or even maybe 1 and 1/4 is very possible. i've gained half an inch in two weeks:

http://public.fotki.com/CandyC/january_2006/feb/hairsgrowinnn.html but thats only with 3 supplements, i bet with the amount of things these ladies are taking, that they r gettin 2 inches...who knows eh


----------



## Isis (Feb 23, 2006)

Imagine an additional 24" or two feet of hair growth in one year.  That''s a LOT of hair growth although I believe anything is possible.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 23, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> Hey Poohbear actually the only sickness/ill feeling was when i tried organic eggs beurk i cant stomack more than 2 it made me nauseous but when i take all my vits and protein shakes, msm, biotin you will be surprised i have no sickness nothing i just lately been itching i can feel the work and it makes me not hungry. Now that i remember i also noticed that i cant take a higher dose of msm higher than 12 grams . if i tried i would notice a sharp pain in the abdomen that would be felt for a minute so i lowered back to 12,000mg my highest point. i cant wait to try the colonix i just purchased it yesterday to empty my colon so my vits can act better hehe. In fact i find i dont do a lot like in the morning i will have a protein shake with 2 scoops of designer whey 2 sweet n low and 1% or 2%milk and an organic apple. i looooooooove apples lately i eat this mostly every 2 seconds.
> 
> and before that i take my vits usually 2 gueye, 2 foti,2 vitol great hair, 6 biotin and when i remember to take it i take twinlab amino fuel in the morning. i never feel hungry at lunch i either eat a can of tuna with 5 baby carrots or two slices of bread with sliced turkey and cheese than apples and dinner some chicken with raw baby carrots or my favourite lunch or dinner, a boiled potato with sour cream , cheese and asparagus. the day before i boil like 10 potatoes and boil lightly asparagus and whenever i m hungry for lunch or dinner i cut a potato put low fat sour cream asparagus some cheddar cheese in microwave and voila fast and fill me up then eat more apples. at lunch i take 2 gueye and 2 foti and at night sometimes i take vits or no vits if i forgot to take them during the day. I never feel ill, i go to the bathroom a lot of time and guess what my urine is clear so it means my body is using everything i dont drink soda or juices just water i force myself and loads of apples and i sometimes take Salada white tea with grea tea blend. it is so powerful white tea is stronger than grean tea and one of the best antioxidants drinked by chinese royalty and emperors when i brew a cup i m almost all day in the bathroom (it s not a laxative) it just makes you go urinate a lot (sorry if i m graphic lol)
> 
> since jan1 when i weighed 170lb , i lost 11lbs i m 159lbs now and i m trying to lose 34lbs more. i think the colonix will help me be able to get more out of my vits. i dont exercise i m a couch potato. always seated lately and the vits and everything my diet gives me great energy. I m trying to now change and just drink purified water instead of tap water or spring water and go completely organic but its too expensive but i no diseases nothing and i feel younger too. i think its the veggies fruits and vits plus the fact that most of the stuff i use on my hair is free of carcinogens or bad stuffs i really cleaned my bathrooms and i m careful with what i buy i read all labels


wow! that's just amazing. keep up the good health, and I hope you reach your weight loss goals.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 23, 2006)

SqrpioQutie said:
			
		

> i just started using this (i love the smell too!!  )... i was hesitant though about using it along with mtg - so, if i read what you said correctly, there were no adverse effects from using those two products at the same time (one at night and one during the day)?


OFF TOPIC...

SqrpioQutie, YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## amorette (Feb 23, 2006)

what are these: mtg and cowashes, gueye s growth system -- im new to this so i dont know all the lingo -also can you tell me about the baggie system, and wow that seems alot of supplements you are taking..so if you dont mind, can you kinda break down what i should do in _hair growth for dummies _format...


----------



## amorette (Feb 23, 2006)

your hair is gorgeous.  What length did you start at and how long didi it take u to get to where you are?


----------



## amorette (Feb 23, 2006)

Ekomba, also, how long is your hair now...where did you start at?


----------



## amorette (Feb 23, 2006)

Ekomba,
can you break the process down for me in a hair growth for dummies format please?  I dont know what half of those herbs and vitamins are: gueye s growth system, mtg,msm and cowashes, baggie method. Amorette


----------



## ekomba (Feb 23, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> what are these: mtg and cowashes, gueye s growth system -- im new to this so i dont know all the lingo -also can you tell me about the baggie system, and wow that seems alot of supplements you are taking..so if you dont mind, can you kinda break down what i should do in _hair growth for dummies _format...




Hey Amorette, i understand i will try to break it down lol at hair growth for dummies Basically, your hair will grow regardless its always growing. Now the 2 key questions you want to consider and that will try to answer are 1) how to retain what you grow and 2) how to grow more/get faster growth than your regular monthly growth knowing that an average growth is 1/2 " per month and to some it can be less (mine is 1/4 per month without vits so its extremely slow). Now some depending on how you comfortable choose to just do 1) and retain the hair they grow the best way possible through low manipulation,leaving the hair alone, protective styles (buns, cornrows, braids), baggie method (using a plastic cap on your hair to preserve moisture and thining of ends , washing your hair with conditioner only (cowashes to keep moisture and soft hair cause the shampoo is made of drying agents) you can also cover the ends with oil,grease or vaseline) but the irony is by using the first method you not only keep what you grow all year long but you allow your hair not to break as it grows, thus showing your true length.

Now in addition to question 1), the way we live, the way we eat and the way we have been raised to care for our hair, our habits, everything determine the health of our hair if it s grows to its full capacity. You could be doing just step one and retaining what you grow and be content with your growth monthly or you could decide that you may be lacking some nutrients  and decide to either supplements with consumption of vitamins, certain foods to accelerate your growth. thats question 2) For instance vitamins like msm and foti will extend your growth cycle instead of the hair falling off earlier and allow you to grow longer hair.

2) How do i get faster growth, if i dont have adequate alimentations and dont receive my supply of daily nutrients that my body needs?. You have to understand that any vitamins you take will first go to the body to fill its needs and what is not used will go to hair and nails and your health first shows in your nails.that s why when you feel a vit is not working and not showing in your hair maybe your needs are so high that everything went to the body. SO you have to make sure you get your daily needs met through a good multivit. the bargello regimen thus recommends for instance taking a multivitamin that satisfies your daily recommendations, then you can add a hair vitamin like GNC NOurishair or Gueye s vitamins or any hair vitamins to your liking as well as some aminos acids, (you can take a protein shake for that), evening primrose oil or flaxseed oil and biotin and msm. But if you had to pick 3 as a starter i would suggest a good multivit, any hair vit and biotin (msm if you make it 4 haha) this as far as vitamins for the inside.

Now you can also apply topical aids, the gueye s growth system is just a brand that developed a line of products that gives you faster growth with an hair growth oil, vitamins, conditionner, shea butter cream.... here s a link
http://www.allurebeautysupply.com/infopage.asp?page=25&extra=1

now mtg Mane Tail Groom by Shapleys is also a topical product made for horses to grow their manes and treat their fungal problems, they are many other ways to accelerate your growth for instance adding oils like castor or Wild growth hair oil or gueye s or mtg to the baggy system, you can also adopt a high protein diet, conditioner washes. 

In fact i find that combining 1) and 2) is a great way to encourage faster growth. The hair grows best when its left alone meaning low heat, low manipulation but it does not hurt to help it a lil bit   dont follow me i m a crazy woman and knows my body but just doing the basics taking the basic vitamins , incorporating a few oils or products here and there and developping a sound regimen that you can stick to and that is not too drastic for you is key to faster growth. i tried to break it as easy as i could hope it helps.


----------



## amorette (Feb 23, 2006)

you are a doll thanks so much.  how long is your hair and what is your goal??


----------



## ekomba (Feb 23, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> Ekomba, also, how long is your hair now...where did you start at?



Hey Amorette, my hair is 8.5" the back grows faster. i started shaved bald head 7 months ago. I m natural 4b . my regular growth rate without vits is 1/4" mo. i started the first 2 months with just vits and hi protein diet and got 1"per mo. then incorporated mtg 2 months later and when i started using it straight daily with baggy method and my vits i jumped to 2" inch per month for the 2 months then i run out and did not use mtg for 2-3months (  i had too many meetings i could not go with a greasy smelly head ) and now since feb 21 i m back to the mtg. So i already made 8.5inch so far and my first anniversary one year will be in 4 months i m trying to maximize the growth.


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Feb 23, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> OFF TOPIC...
> 
> SqrpioQutie, YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!!!



awwwwwwwwwwww... thank you!!!!!!   

i bc'd last june (some early pics in my siggy) so in the back i think it was down to between maybe 1/4 - 1/2 an inch... i pulled a strand today and measured it and it was at 5 inches... talk about a happy camper!!!... hopefully i can keep that growth rate steady...


----------



## ekomba (Feb 23, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> you are a doll thanks so much.  how long is your hair and what is your goal??




I want waistlength in a year and half or 2 so dec 2006 will mark one year and a half since my big chop and june 2007 will mark 2 years. i want to be waistlength before my 2nd anniversary so by june 2007 but by dec 2006 i will be happy with my length though but i m already happy my hair is supposed to only grow according to my genetics 3" a year (without all my extreme measure) that s why i say that what i m supposed to grow in 8years i will do that in 2. i mean the worse come the worse knowing that i will have at least accumulated 10inches in one year gives me hope to do the same feat in 06 and reach my goal hihihi


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 23, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> OFF TOPIC...
> 
> SqrpioQutie, YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!!!



ITA!  Nice hair!


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Feb 23, 2006)

baglady215 said:
			
		

> ITA!  Nice hair!



:Blush2: i feel so special... thank you!!!!

long live the LHCF!!!!


----------



## amorette (Feb 24, 2006)

that is AWESOME and I want to do the same thing.  My hair is shoulder length now - it grows between 1/2-3/4 inches per month currently...so i dont see why i cannot get it to grow 2 inches and be close to my waist by the end of the year as well -- it seems crazy, but i beleive in your results, and i think i can do the same thing - 3b/c hair type...what is mtg? do you think primrose or flaxseed is necessary when i have omega 3 AND 6 fish oils?


----------



## amorette (Feb 24, 2006)

I have another list of questions for you: 1.you said you did a high protien diet last year...does that mean high protein and no carb or low carbs, or just *extra *protein 2.what about amino acids? you mentioned i could have a protien shake instead. do i need extra aminos if i am taking a multi vitamin plus hairnourish, msm, biotin and folic acid? tonight i went and bought all the vitamins, but instead of primrose or flaxseed, i got omega 3 and 6 fish oils, do i still need the other oils?


----------



## ekomba (Feb 24, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> that is AWESOME and I want to do the same thing.  My hair is shoulder length now - it grows between 1/2-3/4 inches per month currently...so i dont see why i cannot get it to grow 2 inches and be close to my waist by the end of the year as well -- it seems crazy, but i beleive in your results, and i think i can do the same thing - 3b/c hair type...what is mtg? do you think primrose or flaxseed is necessary when i have omega 3 AND 6 fish oils?



to really increase your growth its feasible because when i was taking protein shakes every morning, eating loads of fruits and vegetables and nuts and taking vits and mtg, i think it was the healthiest state my hair has ever been and it sprouted so rapidly no lie i could not keep cornrows for more than 2 weeks i would get the growth i usually get in 2 months and my african braiders would see me two weeks later and ask me to tell them my secrets everyone will gather and i gave her the biotin and told her which vits to buy for faster growth or if you already have them omega 3 and 6 its ok but i know tha primrose oil and flaxseed oils are not made by the body and it makes your hair shiny,moisturized and lubricated and help to grow you could always add a tablespoon of flaxseed oil over your salad with your olive oil . you can really get more than 1" once you combine the right amount of amino acids, vits and minerals that s why formula h37 i think works because they combine everything


----------



## Hadiyah (Feb 24, 2006)

what is MTG, is it Mane Tail groom, post pic if possible, and where do I get it?


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 24, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> to really increase your growth its feasible because when i was taking protein shakes every morning, eating loads of fruits and vegetables and nuts and taking vits and mtg, i think it was the healthiest state my hair has ever been and it sprouted so rapidly no lie i could not keep cornrows for more than 2 weeks i would get the growth i usually get in 2 months and my african braiders would see me two weeks later and ask me to tell them my secrets everyone will gather and i gave her the biotin and told her which vits to buy for faster growth or if you already have them omega 3 and 6 its ok but i know tha primrose oil and flaxseed oils are not made by the body and it makes your hair shiny,moisturized and lubricated and help to grow you could always add a tablespoon of flaxseed oil over your salad with your olive oil . you can really get more than 1" once you combine the right amount of amino acids, vits and minerals that s why formula h37 i think works because they combine everything


 
I am sorry if you have mentioned this already somewhere in your responses but was taking MSM a part of your process too?


----------



## ekomba (Feb 24, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> I have another list of questions for you: 1.you said you did a high protien diet last year...does that mean high protein and no carb or low carbs, or just *extra *protein 2.what about amino acids? you mentioned i could have a protien shake instead. do i need extra aminos if i am taking a multi vitamin plus hairnourish, msm, biotin and folic acid? tonight i went and bought all the vitamins, but instead of primrose or flaxseed, i got omega 3 and 6 fish oils, do i still need the other oils?




in  my high protein diet i was drinking one protein shake for breakfast, taking 2 or 3 tablespoons of twinlab amino fuel, taking my vits and also L-cysteine, i was eating one egg with a soy pattie for breakfast and one apple, lunch would be either a salad with a grilled salmon or baked chicken with green beans or a can of tuna or salmon with baby carrots or a boiled potato with vegetables broccoli or asparagus. a lot of onions and garlic that was my high protein diet and dinner would be a protein shake and almonds. i never do no carbs you need good carbs like fruits and vegetables its essential that s why i cant do atkins but you need high protein like lean meats, or soy substitute lots of sulfur prone food like garlic onions in all my dishes . 

and if you get a good mulitvitamin for instance one a day or even solo multivit from gnc where you only have to take one and supplement with just one hair vitamins (usually a good hair vit already has the right amount of folic acid needed 400iu so you dont need to take more than that and has all the rest that you want) personally i hate ultranourishair it does not work for me but you can try i use vitol hair nails and skin or great hair both are time released meaning your body uses it through the day as opposed to right away and get rid of it unused, you then get biotin (i like puritan pride cause it s the smallest one like skittles but just check cause a good hair vitamin like vitol for instance already contains 3000mcg of biotin so its good) and than you can buy the powdered msm that you mix in your water so it means you could get away with taking just 2 or 3 pills everyday not bad

as far as other oils after its for hot oil treatments topical every 3 weeks prior to shampoo you could get a hot 6 oil treatment, wonder 8 or any good oil castor oil, almond oil, coconut oil,jojoba oil, rosemary oil or just get a blend check in my fotki for pix of my oils i use gueye s hair oil and wild growth hair oils the pix are inside hold on i ll post a link
http://public.fotki.com/ekomba/2006_den1_ekomba/pict0523.html

here s my 2 oils, its cheaper than assembling many oils and work great i like it better than grease actually.


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 24, 2006)

Hadiyah said:
			
		

> what is MTG, is it Mane Tail groom, post pic if possible, and where do I get it?


 
I think she is referring to the oil you order from www.shapleys.com


----------



## ekomba (Feb 24, 2006)

Hadiyah said:
			
		

> what is MTG, is it Mane Tail groom, post pic if possible, and where do I get it?



Yes it is Mane Tail and Groom by Shapleys here s a pix
http://public.fotki.com/ekomba/2006_den1_ekomba/pict0523.html

you can get it at www.shapleys.com or cheaper at millbrook online or any equine stores that carry horses products


----------



## ekomba (Feb 24, 2006)

marie170 said:
			
		

> I am sorry if you have mentioned this already somewhere in your responses but was taking MSM a part of your process too?



Yes Marie170 i take 12,000mg daily of Carlson msm sulfur. I think it helped in my hair retention and accelerating the growth as well as softening the hair


----------



## Hadiyah (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, ladies, I'll be checking it out!


----------



## amorette (Feb 24, 2006)

where can i get these vitamins:vitol hair nails and skin or great hair ....why do you say that nourishair didnt work for you? did your growth slow down or something? I will tell you the dosages of stuff I am taking -combined with the nourishhair:
folic acid: 600,msm 2000mg, biotin 3700mcg, plus omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids...i ordered the mtg last night at well. I would rather take the pills than drink a powder - does that matter, or do they both accomplish the same thing? I also bought nioxin shampoo, conditioner and a leave in. I am going to get castor oil and evening primrose today... Anything else?


----------



## amorette (Feb 24, 2006)

I am in on the waist length challenge...if i can maintain the 2 inches a month then we are looking at waist length in 10-12 months! I am in for the challenge!!!! i will keep you posted - i need to do a fotki site, and ill keep a journal and pics of my progress....ill take pics today!


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 24, 2006)

I was eating potatoes alot this month and i'm CONVINCED they've made my hair grow. i hear the protein in them is very easily absorbed into the body. plus, i was eating  acan of tuna and pasta with them.


----------



## SexySin985 (Feb 24, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> I was eating potatoes alot this month and i'm CONVINCED they've made my hair grow. i hear the protein in them is very easily absorbed into the body. plus, i* was eating  acan of tuna and pasta with them*.



Were you eating all of this at the same time. Because I LOVE PASTA, potatoes and tuna. So was this like a dish or did you eat them separately? I'm just being nosy


----------



## lnana04 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a website that lists foods high in protein. I thought fish was the main source of protein but I was wrong.

http://www.heartspring.net/list_of_high_protein_foods.html


----------



## ekomba (Feb 24, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> where can i get these vitamins:vitol hair nails and skin or great hair ....why do you say that nourishair didnt work for you? did your growth slow down or something? I will tell you the dosages of stuff I am taking -combined with the nourishhair:
> folic acid: 600,msm 2000mg, biotin 3700mcg, plus omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids...i ordered the mtg last night at well. I would rather take the pills than drink a powder - does that matter, or do they both accomplish the same thing? I also bought nioxin shampoo, conditioner and a leave in. I am going to get castor oil and evening primrose today... Anything else?



You can get the vitol hair nails skin or vitol great hair at GNC. GNC Ultranourishair is a great hair vitamin,very complete and recommended by the Bargello method. i dont understand but it does not work with me neither the GNC Ultra mega, the pills are too big for me and my body dont assimilate them, my urine is always bright neon yellow meaning that i m wasting the pill, i dont know if they cant dissolve in my body but as soon as i take them not shortly my urine is bright yellow and i dont see no growth with them so i guess it does not work with me but many do have success on it you can always try.

I loooove the Nioxin line i used the shampoo, the therapy conditioner i love the tingy feel of peppermint and the follicle booster regrew my chewed up hairline. Be careful with evening primrose oil though cause if you take a lot it will give you bigger boobs that s the only reason i stopped taking it but its great to calm period pains i miss it. 

I think for a start you doing good just think of protective styles and develop a personalized regimen, decide if you want to wash your hair daily, twice a week, once a week or every 2 weeks anything longer than that is bad for the hair, try to limit your heat consumption to once a week or every 2 weeks if possible, avoid direct heat (blowdryers) then choose the topical products you will use and you set


----------



## ekomba (Feb 24, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> I was eating potatoes alot this month and i'm CONVINCED they've made my hair grow. i hear the protein in them is very easily absorbed into the body. plus, i was eating  acan of tuna and pasta with them.



You must be on to something Candy_C i consume a lot of boiled potatoes too hum i wonder if there s a link with growth though seriously  i loooove potatoes


----------



## ekomba (Feb 24, 2006)

lnana04 said:
			
		

> Here's a website that lists foods high in protein. I thought fish was the main source of protein but I was wrong.
> 
> http://www.heartspring.net/list_of_high_protein_foods.html




wow Lnana04 that s just i needed thanks so much i m print it and take it with me to go grocery shopping so i can just circle the ones with high protein that i like to eat thanks i thought fish too    thank you girl for the link!


----------



## amorette (Feb 24, 2006)

oh i see...i measured my hair tonight and took pictures which i am going to post, and my hair measured 9.5 inches...so, I am really ready to see this miracle growth of 2 inches per month - i hope all of my efforts truly pay off - i am going to do an aphogee treatment tommorrow....stinky stuff...but i need it because i am still seeing breakage, and I don't understand why....


----------



## secretdiamond (Feb 25, 2006)

Just a word of caution:  Make sure to research and be extra careful of putting anything in OR on your body--- especially in excess amounts.

This is coming from someone who applies MTG once a week, but I made sure to do lots of searching through the forum and waited b4 trying it out. Also, some people seem to be extremely allergic to it (probably the sulfur).  Do a quick search. There are TONS of threads on MTG to read through.

As for vitamins, I used to take them (Nourishair and Hair, Skin & Nails from GNC), but that only lasted 2 bottles. Now I only take a multi (sometimes, but I should be better about that).  However, I am looking into taking MSM, but I'm still looking into that.

Just my 2 cents & Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## Isis (Feb 25, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> You must be on to something Candy_C i consume a lot of boiled potatoes too hum i wonder if there s a link with growth though seriously  i loooove potatoes


Actually, I read that it's the skin of the potatoes, especially iriish potatoes, which contains iodine and that is good for our hair growth and health.


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 25, 2006)

SexySin985 said:
			
		

> Were you eating all of this at the same time. Because I LOVE PASTA, potatoes and tuna. So was this like a dish or did you eat them separately? I'm just being nosy


 A whollleee dish baby! A BIG ONE

i eat it very often as my mum works away and i'm too lazy to cook "big man food" so, i wack the potatoes in the microwave, then in the oven (skin) add grapeseed oil and cheese on top to make it crispy, lots of cheese, mix the tuna with mayo with a bit of salad on the side.

OOh thanks ISIS! it must be the iodine, (the skin is the BEST part) thats great stuff to hear, i thought i was goin mad.


----------



## ekomba (Feb 25, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> Actually, I read that it's the skin of the potatoes, especially iriish potatoes, which contains iodine and that is good for our hair growth and health.



oh great Isis thank you so much i m keep eating the skin then i loove it wow iodine so i dont need to buy the sea salt then great news girl


----------



## amorette (Feb 25, 2006)

Ekomba,
I am already a 38DD, so i do not need evening primrose to make me any bigger - thanks for the warning! lol! maybe Ill focus on flaxseed.


----------



## Isis (Feb 25, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> oh great Isis thank you so much i m keep eating the skin then i loove it wow iodine so i dont need to buy the sea salt then great news girl


You're welcome but sea salt is still important for health (versus regular table salt) because of all the minerals it has that our bodies need.


----------



## ekomba (Feb 25, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> You're welcome but sea salt is still important for health (versus regular table salt) because of all the minerals it has that our bodies need.



hum thanks Isis i m trying to limit my salt intake cause i m scared of water retention . I m prone to it. i eat way too much salt in my food, do you think that sea salt would be more beneficial than say Mrs Dash blend of salt replacement? i even stopped putting salt in the rice, potato and pasta water but i have to have it in the meats hum decisions


----------



## poetist (Feb 25, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> hum thanks Isis i m trying to limit my salt intake cause i m scared of water retention . I m prone to it. i eat way too much salt in my food, do you think that sea salt would be more beneficial than say Mrs Dash blend of salt replacement? i even stopped putting salt in the rice, potato and pasta water but i have to have it in the meats hum decisions


 
I think that it's good to use salt sparingly, but your body does need the iodine in salt (if you are not getting it from other foods). I know that sea salt is better than regular  table salt. Mrs. Dash is good, because it contains no salt - just herbs, so there is little to no sodium. I recently began using Bragg's Liquid Amino  http://www.bragg.com/products/liquidaminos.html and I LOVE it. I use it for everything and haven't used salt in a long time. It's a protein based liquid seasoning derived from soybeans and it taste like soy sauce and has less sodium that salt and lots of protein. I also use it to make salad dressing. The company also makes Apple Cider Vinegar which I mix with the  Liquid Amino and add a little flaxseed oil or EVOO and voila...a nice lowfat, healthy dressing. The Amino and Apple Cider Vinegar have 0 calories. You can get it from any health food store. HTH


----------



## ekomba (Feb 25, 2006)

poetist said:
			
		

> I think that it's good to use salt sparingly, but your body does need the iodine in salt (if you are not getting it from other foods). I know that sea salt is better than regular  table salt. Mrs. Dash is good, because it contains no salt - just herbs, so there is little to no sodium. I recently began using Bragg's Liquid Amino  http://www.bragg.com/products/liquidaminos.html and I LOVE it. I use it for everything and haven't used salt in a long time. It's a protein based liquid seasoning derived from soybeans and it taste like soy sauce and has less sodium that salt and lots of protein. I also use it to make salad dressing. The company also makes Apple Cider Vinegar which I mix with the  Liquid Amino and add a little flaxseed oil or EVOO and voila...a nice lowfat, healthy dressing. The Amino and Apple Cider Vinegar have 0 calories. You can get it from any health food store. HTH



Thank you so much Poetist!!!!!! i m check their amino and the apple cider ohhh you use that in your salad dressing .hum i was looking for a way to eliminate salt too from my dressing sounds great i m get that Bragg product


----------



## Sexyma (Feb 25, 2006)

Well all I can say is WOW. Ekomba, I've learned so much in this thread alone. 2 inches in a month is fabuloso. I took notes, so I should be adding a few things to my regimen.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## cece22 (Mar 1, 2006)

Ekomba,

              Do tell where did you purchase this Carlson 12,000mg of MSM/Sulfer? I have been trying to find it.


----------



## ekomba (Mar 1, 2006)

cece22 said:
			
		

> Ekomba,
> 
> Do tell where did you purchase this Carlson 12,000mg of MSM/Sulfer? I have been trying to find it.




Hey Cece22, i went to the vitamin shoppe store and did not find it. But a few days ago i purchased it online at www.vitaminshoppe.com. You can find it there. Its called Carlson MSM Sulfur 200 grams(7oz) of powder. 1 teaspoonful (1 level blue scoopful) is 3 g of MSM and 1002mg of Sulfur. I take from 3 to 4 teaspoons in 64fl oz bottle of water daily and drink it througout the day. so 4 teaspoons equal to 12 grams or 12,000mg of msm and 4008mg of sulfur.


----------



## aileenadq (Mar 1, 2006)

Ekomba:

OK. What's this Colonix, and where do you get it? What is it supposed to do? 

TIA


----------



## ekomba (Mar 1, 2006)

aileenadq said:
			
		

> Ekomba:
> 
> OK. What's this Colonix, and where do you get it? What is it supposed to do?
> 
> TIA




Hey Aileenadq, i read about it in the weight loss/health forum. You get it on www.drnatura.com and it s to cleanse the colon and get rid of all the stuff (fecal matter/worms/bad bacteria,rotten non digested food), i have water retention so my belly sometimes look like i m pregnant  my feet feel heavy so i know i m backed up from years of bad eating habits so i just need a clean slate and start fresh. and when i went to the site and read the testimonials, some lost up to 20lbs! by taking the colonix. Some even 10lb on the belly! and the side effects were clearer skin, shinier hair, weight loss and feeling rejuvenated. I need something to jumpstart my gym program. I m trying to lose 35-40 lbs for the next 3 months before summer hit. it 5mns in the morning and 5 mns in the evening you take some pills in the morning for the worms and a fiber shake and at night you take a tea. You can go to the site or check also the other forum for more info. I m still waiting on mine its pricey 75dol for 1 month supply. or 149 for 3 months recommended . i took the 3 months. i will see if it works. girl if i could get rid of 20lbs right there that would help


----------



## gn1g (Dec 3, 2006)

lnana04 said:
			
		

> Here's a website that lists foods high in protein. I thought fish was the main source of protein but I was wrong.
> 
> http://www.heartspring.net/list_of_high_protein_foods.html



High protein = mostly meat?


----------



## alexei (Dec 10, 2006)

Ekomba, your hair growth is very inspirational.
What is the length in inches now?


----------



## ekomba (Dec 10, 2006)

alexei said:
			
		

> Ekomba, your hair growth is very inspirational.
> What is the length in inches now?



Hey Alexei thanks girl    sowry i havent updated in ages   (im on a braided hiatus throughout the winter ) i dont know the length of my hair its always in crown and glory and i m really hibernating during the winter. I stopped measuring the length the day i reached 8 inches. i found it more discouraging so since the summer i been measuring the difference between where my hair ends and my goal length (waistlength   ) i find it more motivating cause i m in a kind of hide your hair all the time, protective styles like braids are really godsent for me cause they help me retain my growth and not manipulate it at all. the cold air is drying my hair out. i was gonna update at the end of the month and maxiglide but i think i m wait another 2-3 months cause i m not really ready to face winter. My hair needs to be under baggy, braids and tons of scarf on it ( lmao   ), so i m able to have nice results. i promise i ll get out of my hibernation stage once winter is over. To get an approximate idea of my length, here s a pix of the last time i had my hair out and stretch it with my hand (it s not permed or flat ironned but i guess the msm makes it more elongated my hair is weird lol its coarse but soft 4b thanks to the no poo). The last pix i took with my hair out was august 20,2006 i believe, my hair has grown since then but it s the last pix i took:
august 16




august 20: back comparison shots
(8month progress) small pix jan 2006-large pix august 2006



Front comparison shots:




The last time hubby stretched for me and took the pix the hair , the back was 10.5inches away from waistlength. Since september i havent seen my hair out (crown and glory, braids, twists and more braided styles ). i religiously take my designer Whey protein shakes for extra amino acids, my pills, mtg, my hair is itching like crazy daily but i cant wait for the updates to see where it s really at now. After winter i will maxiglide my hair for the first time  i m itching to see where it s at right now all i see is a loooot of new growth  lol i dont look my best lately so i hide in hats lol


----------



## zailless (Dec 10, 2006)

I definitely believe Ekomba got the two inches.  she doesnt know i am watching her album but i cut my hair bald the same time as ekomba, 17 months ago and at the half inch per month i now have 8.5 inches.  she is way past this.  so i know its possible.  I think because she did the detox and focussed on the vitamins.


----------



## AmyInAtl (Dec 10, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> does that mean high protein and no carb or low carbs, or just extra protein...also, what about amino acids, they build protein in the body - my beautician told me to get that from whole foods....


Amino acids is the end product of protein, it is what protein breaks down to.


----------



## AmyInAtl (Dec 10, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> i also take usually *12,000mg msm*,



Great-Goobly-Goop,
12 thousand milligrams aka 12 grams of MSM, Is MSM water soluble, ladies please let us all know know. I aint gone knock no body routine, cause I look like a weazel head half the time, but I would sorta be scared to take so much of anything. My bottle says take 3-1000mg's/d.


----------



## AmyInAtl (Dec 10, 2006)

SophiaRose said:
			
		

> Great-Goobly-Goop,
> 12 thousand milligrams aka 12 grams of MSM, Is MSM water soluble, ladies please let us all know know. I aint gone knock no body routine, cause I look like a weazel head half the time, but I would sorta be scared to take so much of anything. My bottle says take 3-1000mg's/d.


*
I was so worried, I researched myself, and here it goes.....*

So what exactly is Official MSM is Methylsulfonylmethane.   Quite simply MSM is a food that comes from the ocean, is water soluble, and is not a drug, or a food additive. MSM is the 3rd largest ingredient found in the human body.  

             MSM is a natural form of organic sulfonyl sulfur compound that is found in the fluid of all living organisms. It is present in a variety of foods, including most fresh raw fruits and green vegetables, milk, meat, seafood, and some grains. It is also found in many common beverages such as milk, coffee and tea.  It is, in essence, a pure white, odorless, essentially tasteless, water-soluble crystalline solid sulfur powder.  

             Why does MSM help with the development of longer and stronger hair?  Various scientific studies have proven that MSM contributes a definite normalizing effect on body functions.   
              The sulfur normally provided to the body by MSM is required for healthy collagen and keratin which are essential for healthy hair, skin and nails.  MSM also has proven antioxidant benefits which can disrupt or alter damaging chain reactions of lipid peroxidation in the cell membranes. 
              MSM is considered to be one of the safest substances in biology, similar in toxicity to water. MSM and its related compounds are the source of 85 percent of the sulfur found in all living organisms. Many researchers believe that sulfur, is a sorely neglected mineral nutrient and plays an indispensable role in human nutrition. 
              MSM is volatile and is easily lost during even moderate processing. Cooking, drying, smoking, pickling, and long-term storage can deplete the MSM content of food.   Unless the human diet is composed primarily of raw foods, it is unlikely that sufficient MSM will be ingested to significantly contribute to the nutritional sulfur requirement. 
*MSM Sulfonyl Is Safe*

             Sulfonyl Sulfur, which is a key ingredient of MSM, should not be confused with other ingredients like sulfa, sulfite or sulfate. Sulfa, sulfite and/or sulfate are harmful derivatives of the sulfur family which the body does not need and is not in any way included in MSM. 
 Sulfa is used in wounds to burn and cauterize while sulfites are put in common foods to prevent the bugs from eating them, and  sulfates are used in lunch meats and sausages to preserve them.
Some people may be allergic to sulfa's, sulfites, and sulfates which are             part of the sulfur family like MSM. 
             The sulfonyl in MSM is nutritional, and it is extremely rare that humans are ever allergic to it. Remember, all human bodies require MSM.

*Guess I can up my dosage to 5000mg/d*, hehehehehehe!!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 10, 2006)

Such an inspirational post! Ekomba, I've been stalking your album since before I decided to joing LHCF as a member! I think I will also try the Colonix as a New Years resolution to clean my body of toxins. Thanks, for sharing your long hair journey with us! 

jayjaycurlz


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 10, 2006)

SophiaRose said:
			
		

> Amino acids is the end product of protein, it is what protein breaks down to.



Amino acids are the basic structural building units of proteins. It is what protein is made of, not breaks down into.


----------



## seraphinelle (Dec 10, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Amino acids are the basic structural building units of proteins. It is what protein is made of, not breaks down into.



I don't know who said about what protein breaks into, but she's saying the same thing that you said about amino acids being the basic structural units of proteins.

Protein is made up of amino acids
amino acids are structural units of protein.

tomayto tomahto
potayto potahto


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 10, 2006)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> I don't know who said about what protein breaks into, but she's saying the same thing that you said about amino acids being the basic structural units of proteins.
> 
> Protein is made up of amino acids
> amino acids are structural units of protein.



Perhaps you are thinking of it from purely a what proteins are *MADE OF *perspective (complex CHAINS of amino acids) , as a nutritional understudy, when I see PROTIENS BREAKDOWN into something, I'm thinking in terms of the _*digestive process*_ and what *HAPPENS TO* the proteins (being broken down into polypeptides and further into INDIVIDUAL amino acids).


----------



## seraphinelle (Dec 10, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Perhaps you are thinking of it from purely a what proteins are *MADE OF *perspective (complex CHAINS of amino acids) , as a nutritional understudy, when I see PROTIENS BREAKDOWN into something, I'm thinking in terms of the _*digestive process*_ and what *HAPPENS TO* the proteins (being broken down into polypeptides and further into INDIVIDUAL amino acids).



I don't see the difference.

You included the penultimate step; but ultimately, what is the building block of protein?

What do individual amino acids build?

Same thing really.  I mean, not to over complicate things.  *winks*


----------



## tsiporah (Dec 10, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> I've heard that people are able to achieve these results, has anyone out there done this and how...and for how many months were you able to maintain the 2 inch per month growth?


 

There used to be a poster under Jade21 (back in the day) who achieved this constantly.  She had some great info but I don't think is on here any longer. Hadn't seen any posts from her.  But I think one of her secrets was seaweed, if I can recall. Her hair was about mid-thigh length.

I am on *The Mermaid Diet* myself.


----------



## tsiporah (Dec 10, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> Hey Amorette i was able to obtain that back to back for 2 months straight before i run out of everything. for me it was a combination of high protein diet, mtg, vitamins,msm and cowashes. I was applying the mtg daily with baggie method. i m hoping to get back the same results monthly as i reordered and started using my mtg on feb21 after stopping for 2-3months, i m currently taking the gueye s growth system i loooooooove their fast growth hair oil its the best detangler and my husband that has 3c hair and tangled hair its great to untangle everything and i love the peppermint smell. what i do morning i put gueye s oil and wgo and at night mtg daily, i also take usually 12,000mg msm, 4 gueyes vits (2 in the morning two at lunch)4 foti, 2 vitol great hair, 2 shen min,6 puritan pride biotin but in the past i was also taking Nature s bounty EPO 1500 and multivit and natures made super b complex. i also did take two designer whey protein shakes french vanilla and i run out and it made me gain weight also so i think everything the shakes , the high protein diet (eggs,almonds,chicken,boca patties, veggies,) the vits, the mtg and i was washing my hair every 3days no shampoo contributed to my getting 2" a month back to back it stopped when i run out of most of my supplements i just received everything and i m back on track to the tried and tested method i m stick to what works for me


 
Shalom shalom ekomba!!

Make sure that when you take protein shakes....*that you work out.*  Taking it alone will make you gain weight, as it helps those who build muscle.  (Muscle is heavier than fat.)

Peace!
Tsipy


----------



## ekomba (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Sexyma, Zailless, Jayjaycurlz    and thanks SophiaRose for your concern and for looking out! great info by the way! 





			
				tsiporah said:
			
		

> Shalom shalom ekomba!!
> 
> Make sure that when you take protein shakes....*that you work out.*  Taking it alone will make you gain weight, as it helps those who build muscle.  (Muscle is heavier than fat.)
> 
> ...




Thanks Tsiporah you soooooooooo right!!!!   last year i upped my designer whey protein shakes to 2 scoops a day and i got so fat i wasnt exercising.So i had deducted that if i take protein shakes and do nothing specially two scoops i get bigger    back then, i related  and wrote everything with vits and all in my journal that hasnt been touched since i cant even remember but those passages are still there  i got lazy writing in it daily lol that s the link: http://journals.fotki.com/ekomba/

and yes i remember Jade21 too, when i used to lurk i used to have her diary and journal saved to my computer and bookmarked to my favourites but i tried recently and the links dont work anymore  but it s ok it s among one of my numerous lhcf files hehe i still have all her info and regimen in one of my lurking notebooks haha i m bad i know i m hair lurker but i always write down people regimen of hair that inspires me lol


----------



## amorette (Dec 10, 2006)

hey ekomba- you dissappeared for a minute- i want to post more pics - updated on my signature page -  like you did - how do i do that?


----------



## ekomba (Dec 11, 2006)

amorette said:
			
		

> hey ekomba- you dissappeared for a minute- i want to post more pics - updated on my signature page -  like you did - how do i do that?



Hey Amorette wassup girl? sorry for the late reply to your question  i just seen it! ok if you want to post pics in your signature like mine you have the choice of a big one or a small thumbnail in your fotki, here s what you do:

1. first you add the pix to your fotki 

2.then you click on the pix, it will say underneath the pix: edit your photo properties, add your comment or share photo. You click on share photo

3. When you click on share, if you want to send the photo as a link on your email/IM and the 3rd one for journals
So dont click on those, bypass them underneath those codes, it will say more sharing options or close, click on more sharing options

4. After you clicked on more sharing options, first of all look on top of your photo, you will see 2 options of how you want  the pix and the button next, it will say available sizes the first one is the big size and the other one thumbnail size. you will see 3 codes appear underneath your photo, those are not the ones u want ( the first one is if you want to use your photo as your background on myspace it s the url of your photo,  but anyway when you click on either album size or thumbnail it will show you the size as it will appear on the forum, so click either on album size ( big one) or thumbnail ( small one)

5.Make sure that you click on the right size cause the codes will be different and are not the same for album and thumbnail sizes from this depends your codes. You will get 5 codes after u click on one size: the one you want for this forum or any forum like this one vBulletin forums version is the 2nd one : click on 2nd one. (mental note though the 3rd one is good for putting on your myspace or hi5 page or any site/page/blog that requires html)

6. Paste your second code inside your reply or signature post. for the signature post u just go to UserCP and click on edit signature on the top left and voila and paste the 2nd code in the sig . 

7. But now extremely important you dont specially want people to know you just pasted from your fotki if it s my space blog and you keep seeing hosted by fotki here is the trick and that i do on all my pages be it myspace, hi5 and the forum, you delete the last part of the code. it will be easy to locate some delete wrong and just a portion of it here s what it looks like the part that you delete ( of course if u dont mind it s ok but if you have a website and want to post an image lol it s best to erase hihi):

(url=http://www.fotki.com]Hosted on Fotki/url) 

you see in my example people make the mistake of only deleting this Hosted on Fotki[/url] )instead of the whole thing (url=http://www.fotki.comHosted on Fotki/url] )so it disappears completely instead of having the code showing on the page. 

Hope the detailed one helps Amorette lol it took me time to figure out too i m computer challenged i just tried one day to erase the little part made all the mistakes above, tried all the links hahaha yeah i know i have time to waste to see what it does lol but hehe u live and learn!


----------



## gn1g (Dec 11, 2006)

ekomba said:
			
		

> Hey Amorette wassup girl? sorry for the late reply to your question  i just seen it! ok if you want to post pics in your signature like mine you have the choice of a big one or a small thumbnail in your fotki, here s what you do:
> 
> 1. first you add the pix to your fotki
> 
> ...


 
Ekomba, you are one beautiful lady, and I have a feeling that you are just as beautiful on the inside as you are on the outside.


----------



## ekomba (Dec 11, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> Ekomba, you are one beautiful lady, and I have a feeling that you are just as beautiful on the inside as you are on the outside.




aww you so sweet Gn1g!!!! lol  u made me blush i subscribed to that thread and read the email lol i didnt know u were talking about me thank you!!!!


----------



## sugarose (Dec 11, 2006)

I relaxed 2 weeks ago and I already have 1 inch of new growth. I'm hoping I get another inch in the next 2 weeks...last month I was almost able to reach 2". 

I currently take MSM, Biotin, and use WGO. I have been exercising, drinking a lot of water, and eating organic foods for the past 4 or 5 weeks so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## happylocks (Mar 1, 2008)

Great thread, is nice to see ppl get 2 inches per month I hope I could reach that atleast once


----------



## ekomba (Mar 2, 2008)

amorette said:


> I've heard that people are able to achieve these results, has anyone out there done this and how...and for how many months were you able to maintain the 2 inch per month growth?



wow i did not realized that thread was that old? 2 years ago lol i need to look up and reread what i used to take back then i m not finished shopping for march but so far so good i m getting great growth from the twinlab amino fuel, designer whey protein shake, nature made super b complex, vitol hair nails and skin et multivit and i definetely know that when i m gonna add my last top ingredient the Freeda biotin 10mg the growth will skyrocket like before ok its almost spring i m on a roll. i m scheduled tomorrow at Elia hairsalon for a relaxer and a blue black rinse. 

i m really rethinking my regimen for spring summer. i was gonna do crown and glory but some braiders last year braided too tight and left me with alopecia in the crown the hair was attached to the weave and when i took it off whole strands left and it was bold not even one hair but thanks to mtg and some products applied day in day out that area regrew its 2inch now  so i m no longer weaving nor braiding even though i was really tempted. what i do i just pinned the hair or use a brooch for hair to hold it in place. 
*my new regimen i m not ever washing my own hair: every 2 weeks at the domenicans wash deep cond, set and blowout. at home nada!!!just serum everyday and pinned the whole time and satin cap to sleep so NO MANIPULATION, NO COMBING, NO POO, NO NOTHING and vits vits vits excellent diet (hehe the key is to retain). then every 8weeks retouch perm and blue black rinse sistematically. there you have it my regimen. twice a month: wash set deep cond, blow at the Elia hairsalon. once every two months perm and blue black rinse. lets see if by keeping a simple routine where i never get in contact with my hair i will get better result just a pin or a chouchou to hold the hair in place thats it folks hehe*


----------



## growinstrong (Mar 2, 2008)

lol, sounds like my regimen. I was manipulating too much at home when I was doing it myself. So, I'm gonna see how this works out for me. I'll give it 6 months to see some results. I'm trying to be full MBL by my birthday this year (Oct) .



ekomba said:


> wow i did not realized that thread was that old? 2 years ago lol i need to look up and reread what i used to take back then i m not finished shopping for march but so far so good i m getting great growth from the twinlab amino fuel, designer whey protein shake, nature made super b complex, vitol hair nails and skin et multivit and i definetely know that when i m gonna add my last top ingredient the Freeda biotin 10mg the growth will skyrocket like before ok its almost spring i m on a roll. i m scheduled tomorrow at Elia hairsalon for a relaxer and a blue black rinse.
> 
> i m really rethinking my regimen for spring summer. i was gonna do crown and glory but some braiders last year braided too tight and left me with alopecia in the crown the hair was attached to the weave and when i took it off whole strands left and it was bold not even one hair but thanks to mtg and some products applied day in day out that area regrew its 2inch now  so i m no longer weaving nor braiding even though i was really tempted. what i do i just pinned the hair or use a brooch for hair to hold it in place.
> *my new regimen i m not ever washing my own hair: every 2 weeks at the domenicans wash deep cond, set and blowout. at home nada!!!just serum everyday and pinned the whole time and satin cap to sleep so NO MANIPULATION, NO COMBING, NO POO, NO NOTHING and vits vits vits excellent diet (hehe the key is to retain). then every 8weeks retouch perm and blue black rinse sistematically. there you have it my regimen. twice a month: wash set deep cond, blow at the Elia hairsalon. once every two months perm and blue black rinse. lets see if by keeping a simple routine where i never get in contact with my hair i will get better result just a pin or a chouchou to hold the hair in place thats it folks hehe*


----------



## locabouthair (Mar 3, 2008)

ekomba said:


> wow i did not realized that thread was that old? 2 years ago lol i need to look up and reread what i used to take back then i m not finished shopping for march but so far so good i m getting great growth from the twinlab amino fuel, designer whey protein shake, nature made super b complex, vitol hair nails and skin et multivit and i definetely know that when i m gonna add my last top ingredient the Freeda biotin 10mg the growth will skyrocket like before ok its almost spring i m on a roll. i m scheduled tomorrow at Elia hairsalon for a relaxer and a blue black rinse.
> 
> i m really rethinking my regimen for spring summer. i was gonna do crown and glory but some braiders last year braided too tight and left me with alopecia in the crown the hair was attached to the weave and when i took it off whole strands left and it was bold not even one hair but thanks to mtg and some products applied day in day out that area regrew its 2inch now  so i m no longer weaving nor braiding even though i was really tempted. what i do i just pinned the hair or use a brooch for hair to hold it in place.
> *my new regimen i m not ever washing my own hair: every 2 weeks at the domenicans wash deep cond, set and blowout. at home nada!!!just serum everyday and pinned the whole time and satin cap to sleep so NO MANIPULATION, NO COMBING, NO POO, NO NOTHING and vits vits vits excellent diet (hehe the key is to retain). then every 8weeks retouch perm and blue black rinse sistematically. there you have it my regimen. twice a month: wash set deep cond, blow at the Elia hairsalon. once every two months perm and blue black rinse. lets see if by keeping a simple routine where i never get in contact with my hair i will get better result just a pin or a chouchou to hold the hair in place thats it folks hehe*



ekomba your hair grows so fast. I'm thinking about getting that amino fuel. 

If I could get 1/2 inch per month I'd be happy I barely 1/4 monthly


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't think I've had 2 inches, but I think I've had an inch to an inch and a half. I did mine with MN and vits mostly.

My current regi is co-washes at least once a week, my regular salon wash weekly, pre-pooing, DCing, vits (biotin, l-lysiene, folic acid and a woman's multi-vitamin), water, exercise.

My diet still sucks, I bet i could get to close to 2"...maybe not every month, but at least every relaxer (which is 6-10 weeks) if i ate better.

I think a lot of growth is based on hereditary and genes. my hair has always grown pretty quickly and is pretty thick. my hair thinned out with breakage last year and since i've been on my regi since december, it's been getting back to its original thickness.

i think it's important to get to know you hair cycle and to not keep your hair in the growth cycle for too long. 

That's my .02....


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 3, 2008)

ekomba , you are such a sweetie 
Thank you for sharing 


I will have to spend a million dollars this month but I still love you .

I'm  taking most of your advise to the health food store ..I'm on a mission for a 1 to 1 1/2 inches per month. With Spring approaching and my new additional arsenal ...there is nothing left to do but grow ..grow ... grow eyebrows2


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 3, 2008)

ekomba said:


> wow i did not realized that thread was that old? 2 years ago lol i need to look up and reread what i used to take back then i m not finished shopping for march but so far so good i m getting great growth from the twinlab amino fuel, designer whey protein shake, nature made super b complex, vitol hair nails and skin et multivit and i definetely know that when i m gonna add my last top ingredient the Freeda biotin 10mg the growth will skyrocket like before ok its almost spring i m on a roll. i m scheduled tomorrow at Elia hairsalon for a relaxer and a blue black rinse.
> 
> i m really rethinking my regimen for spring summer. i was gonna do crown and glory but some braiders last year braided too tight and left me with alopecia in the crown the hair was attached to the weave and when i took it off whole strands left and it was bold not even one hair but thanks to mtg and some products applied day in day out that area regrew its 2inch now  so i m no longer weaving nor braiding even though i was really tempted. what i do i just pinned the hair or use a brooch for hair to hold it in place.
> *my new regimen i m not ever washing my own hair: every 2 weeks at the domenicans wash deep cond, set and blowout. at home nada!!!just serum everyday and pinned the whole time and satin cap to sleep so NO MANIPULATION, NO COMBING, NO POO, NO NOTHING and vits vits vits excellent diet (hehe the key is to retain). then every 8weeks retouch perm and blue black rinse sistematically. there you have it my regimen. twice a month: wash set deep cond, blow at the Elia hairsalon. once every two months perm and blue black rinse. lets see if by keeping a simple routine where i never get in contact with my hair i will get better result just a pin or a chouchou to hold the hair in place thats it folks hehe*



I have adapted a similar regimen.
For the next few months (until it gets warm)
Going to the salon once per month to wash and blow dry, wear hair in  pin curled or protective styles  for two weeks. 2nd week wash deep condition, wear natural for 2 weeks (during which I'll deep condition 2 times per week)  then start the process over again. I think this will help with less manipulation.


----------



## ekomba (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey *Growinstrong* great!!!et me know how it goes with your regimen. Same thing heretoo much manipulation for me girl; my hair started shedding like no business and could not stop. I did not know if it was because i came back from africa and with the cold hair, the shedding began,maybe due to a drop or change of temperature i thought; plus i used my ceramic iron wayyyyy overboard. i threw it anyway. i kept shedding until i did a search on lhcf (ALLLELLUIAAAAA:creatures)LOL about domenicans hair salons and went to Elia Hairsalon (amsterdam ave and 101street). i was impressed by the way they wash the hair (i just took a wash set blowout) wowwww the way they really wash it vigorously i felt i was in for a treat and since then i dont ever want to wash my hair  I m stay focused for the regimen and my hairdresser a pretty domenican with midback hair gave me also good advice and same regimen she told me at home to wrap my hair pin it for 2 weeks, so i wash it every 2 weeks with deep cond there (hehe it gives time for my vits to work hehehe

Thanks *Locabouthair*  you so sweet! but i wont lie for me its mostly the vits coupled with the amino fuel, protein shakes and a low manipulation regimen. i had to go back to vits but i think its great to stop them from time to time and retake them so it works better and starts the itching again lol. i realize i dont know how to wash my hair properly lol when i see the way those domenicans wash i now know that i used to mess my self relaxers and i dont detangle nicely. 





Hair Iam said:


> I have adapted a similar regimen.
> For the next few months (until it gets warm)
> Going to the salon once per month to wash and blow dry, wear hair in  pin curled or protective styles  for two weeks. 2nd week wash deep condition, wear natural for 2 weeks (during which I'll deep condition 2 times per week)  then start the process over again. I think this will help with less manipulation.



U and me both Hair Iam, i will wrap pin and protect it for 2 weeks and then go for a wash and every two months perm.

i do have a small update. my last perm was dec 28,07 in france. i permed with affirm and got a forced haircut (wellll u know scissor happy hairdressers they dont even give you time to breathe and every thing is on the floorhum)
Today march 3, i went back to Elia hairsalon to get a touch up. this time i tried Mizani. i loooooved it. i found it gives my hair more bounce than the affirm that left my hair flat the first day. i still have volume. only bad thing they did not base but i hard no burns at all and i m happy she did not overlap and just touch the new growth. i also did a blue black rinse yeah. let me post some pics. thanks to the vits so i m keep it up by summer i should be well on my way...
i m so happy it took me time to realize that if i could just stop manipulating so much, retain WHAT i grow and get extra help from my vits and diet, i'd be such a happy camper
TOUCHUP WITH MIZANI AT ELIA HAIRSALON (MARCH 3) LETS KEEP UP WITH THE VITS!!!


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Mar 3, 2008)

ekomba said:


> Hey *Growinstrong* great!!!et me know how it goes with your regimen. Same thing heretoo much manipulation for me girl; my hair started shedding like no business and could not stop. I did not know if it was because i came back from africa and with the cold hair, the shedding began,maybe due to a drop or change of temperature i thought; plus i used my ceramic iron wayyyyy overboard. i threw it anyway. i kept shedding until i did a search on lhcf (ALLLELLUIAAAAA:creatures)LOL about domenicans hair salons and went to Elia Hairsalon (amsterdam ave and 101street). i was impressed by the way they wash the hair (i just took a wash set blowout) wowwww the way they really wash it vigorously i felt i was in for a treat and since then i dont ever want to wash my hair  I m stay focused for the regimen and my hairdresser a pretty domenican with midback hair gave me also good advice and same regimen she told me at home to wrap my hair pin it for 2 weeks, so i wash it every 2 weeks with deep cond there (hehe it gives time for my vits to work hehehe
> 
> Thanks *Locabouthair*  you so sweet! but i wont lie for me its mostly the vits coupled with the amino fuel, protein shakes and a low manipulation regimen. i had to go back to vits but i think its great to stop them from time to time and retake them so it works better and starts the itching again lol. i realize i dont know how to wash my hair properly lol when i see the way those domenicans wash i now know that i used to mess my self relaxers and i dont detangle nicely.
> 
> ...







I like your hair Ekomba. It looks so healthy!!!!


----------



## locabouthair (Mar 3, 2008)

Ekomba, your hair looks GREAT!!! I love the thickness.


----------



## Essensual (Apr 29, 2009)

bumping...


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 1, 2009)

Updates please


----------



## julzinha (Jan 22, 2010)

I am going to try an intense growth regimen while I am in braids and at the end of the month I will see how much growth I get. I hair grows at a little above average but retaining length for me is hard because when I get my braids done the lady always pulls at my hair with the comb. I'm done with that so we'll see if i get 2 in a month!!! I'm ready!!


----------

